# ETA 2824-2 "elaboré"



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

While perusing Steinhart site, I noticed that the Ocean Black DLC and the Ocean Vintage Military DLC are listed on both German & English versions as having a 2824-2 "elaboré" movement while the others Ocean One watches are listed with a plain ETA 2824-2 engine, is that a glitch in writing the specs or the real thing?

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/OCEAN-BLACK-DLC,259.html

http://www.steinhartwatches.de/de/Ocean-vintage-Military-black-DLC,611.html


----------



## allez54 (Jan 21, 2013)

hmm...maybe. but my NAV B with elabore and the Ocean one vintage red with a supposed base 2824-2 are running between same specs of 2-3 sec/ day. 
Like I know the differences are the better regulation and maybe a few little things that probably you won´t observe in normal wearing the watch...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

It is my understanding, from Steinhart, that they only use elabore grade movements. Regards


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, both 'Elabore' & 'plain' are the same base movement.


----------



## yifu (Oct 12, 2013)

Riker said:


> Yep, both 'Elabore' & 'plain' are the same base movement.


Almost the same, apart from the differences in regulation, only the elaborated version can have upgraded parts, there are 3 upgrades available, the Etachocs shock absorbers can be upgraded to the inhouse Incabloc with a captive spring (so it doesn't leap across the room during servicing), the Nivarox 2 alloyed hairspring can be upgraded to a Nivarox 1 (still worse performing than the Anachron in the top versions), and the Nivarox NO mainspring can be upgraded to the Nivarox NM. The balance wheel and bearings cannot be upgraded. IIRC, Steinhart doesn't have any of those upgrades, but many elabore watches do.

I think Steinhart does upgrade the shock absorbers on some of the watches i've seen around here.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I wonder with ETA movements becoming harder to get will Steinhart switch to their copy brands or introduce more models with the Soprod A10?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Luminated said:


> I wonder with ETA movements becoming harder to get will Steinhart switch to their copy brands or introduce more models with the Soprod A10?


What are you referring to as a copy brand? Do you mean clone movements like those by SeaGull?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> What are you referring to as a copy brand? Do you mean clone movements like those by SeaGull?


Most likely he meant Sellita; I can't see Steinhart using Chinese movements - ever.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Most likely he meant Sellita; I can't see Steinhart using Chinese movements - ever.


Exactly, ETA movements are starting to dry up and most are looking to either Seiko or Miyota movements but some are offering Sellita as a direct replacement but since Steinhart have already made a connection with Soprod I suppose I'm assuming we might see more with this movement though by the looks of it the A10 is a bit more expensive to begin with so maybe it remain that bit more exclusive for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, spot on yifu, these are some of the options for an 'Elabore' grade calibre but we are discussing Steinhart not other brands so their 'Elabore' is their 'plain'......

Luminated, Steinhart do not plan to lessen (depending on peoples differing opinions) the 'Swiss' appeal of the inner workings of their watches......


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Riker said:


> Luminated, Steinhart do not plan to lessen (depending on peoples differing opinions) the 'Swiss' appeal of the inner workings of their watches......


I hope not but where and to whom will they look to when/if ETA movements dry up, my guess is Sellita.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

No need to hope, they will stay Swiss...... Regarding the particulars, when they are ready you will notice the changes in the appropriate model lines.



Luminated said:


> I hope not but where and to whom will they look to when/if ETA movements dry up, my guess is Sellita.


----------



## scottasbj (Jul 16, 2016)

I am seeing Steinhart move towards a movement that they can call their own. I am wondering if the manufacturing is done by them, or an OEM on contract. After all, they are based in Germany. Still their Flieger watches are by far the best value.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Since the thread is resurrected, a few more informations recently posted here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-ocean-1-bronze-elabor%E9-3381850.html



kelt said:


> The ETA 2824-2 "élaboré" movement used by Steinhart is reliable and accurate, great quality for value.
> 
> Since I adjusted it 14 month ago, my 4 years old OVM has been running 1 second/day fast when fully wound and 2second/day slow when near the end of its reserve.
> 
> As seen on the attached picture the movement has the Incabloc shock protection and Glucydur balance wheel.


----------

